# Going to the park at midnight to meet your girlfriend, sounds creepy don’t you think?



## Hausmeister

Going to the park at midnight to meet your girlfriend, sounds creepy don’t you think?

Ich frage mich, ob ich auf dieser Art schreiben kann :

In den Park um Mitternacht zu gehen, um deine Freundin zu sehen, hört das sich gruselig an, nicht wahr?

Kann man auch das „zu“  vorm „gehen“ auslassen? Danke!


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, in the given construction it remains a verb.

In den Park um Mitternacht zu gehen,
um deine Freundin zu sehen, ...

This is possible but not very poetic, because of the rhythm. Du you want to write poetry?

Um Mitternacht in den Park zu gehen,
um deine Freundin zu sehen, etc.

This is better. The problem is: Rhythm in vers 1 and 2 is very different in the original.
(It changes the focus, however.)

Even better is:
In den Park um Mitternacht gehen, (ausgelassenes "zu")
um deine Freundin zu sehen,

But if it is correct depends on the missing verses.

If it should be prosa text, I'd remove the rhyme.

---
If you want to change "gehen" into a nomen "Gehen", it becomes clumsy:

Das Gehen in den Park macht Spaß. (This does not sound idiomatic, it is _very_ bureaucratic style, grammatically it is correct.)

Better is:

(Das) Gehen im Park macht Spaß. (_Gehen_ as subject) - But it is not possible in your original sentence.


----------



## bearded

If it must not be a poem (as I presume), then I'd  rather say ..._um deine Freundin zu treffen _(to meet your girl).
And it is not clear (to me) whether also the part ''sounds creepy, don't you think?'' belongs to the requested translation... or is just a comment on the preceding sentence.
_Um Mitternacht in den Park zu gehen, um deine Freundin zu treffen...das klingt ja gruselig, nicht?_


----------



## Hutschi

Wenn es kein Gedicht werden soll, ist "treffen" tatsächlich besser.

In den Park um Mitternacht (zu) gehen, um deine Freundin zu treffen,

Ohne "zu" wird es poetischer. Mit "zu" klingt es neutraler bzw. gewöhnlicher.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Ohne "zu" wird es poetischer


Ich habe dazu eine Frage:
Bei _um Mitternacht..zu gehen, klingt gruselig/hört sich gruselig an _stellt der Teil ''um Mitternacht zu gehen'' ein Subjekt dar (subjektiver Satz), und das Wort 'das' ist nicht notwendig - sogar überflüssig.
Wenn man aber das 'zu' poetischerweise wegnimmt, dann  wird eine Pause (und vor allem das Pronomen 'das') notwendig, denke ich:
_Um Mitternacht in den Park gehen.... - das klingt gruselig/hört sich gruselig an. _Der Satz ohne 'zu' kann als Subjekt kaum fungieren.
Habe ich recht? Für Aufklärung danke ich im Voraus.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, der erste Teil ist tatsächlich Subjekt. ("Satz" bei Infinitivgruppe - da bin ich nicht sicher.) Man kann zur Probe fragen: "Wer oder was ist grußlig?"
"Das" kann man einfügen oder weglassen.
Wenn es eingefügt wird, ist es eine Art Wiederholung des Subjekts, eine Art Anker.

_um Mitternacht in den Park (zu) gehen, (das) klingt gruselig/hört sich gruselig an_

Für mich ist aber die Form _um Mitternacht ... *zu gehen*, *das* klingt gruselig/hört sich gruselig an _schwächer als _um Mitternacht ... *zu gehen, *klingt gruselig/hört sich gruselig an_
Ich bin nicht sicher, warum. Aber ich stimme Dir zu, "das" ist überflüssig. Ich würde es weglassen. Bei "_um Mitternacht ... zu gehen, das ist gruselig. _habe ich nicht das Gefühl, dass "das" schlechter ist. Wahrscheinlich suggeriert "klingt" eine metasprachliche Beziehung.

Ohne "zu" funktioniert es mit und ohne "das" gut. (Ich denke wegen "klingen" ist es ebenfalls eine metasprachliche Beziehung.)

Vergleiche:
_Um Mitternacht in den Park gehen ist gruselig 
"Ist" hat die gleiche Sprachebene, das funktioniert nicht gut.
Aber:
(Das) Um-Mitternacht-in-den-Park-Gehen ist gruselig. _Das funktioniert, aber in geschriebener Sprache sieht es nicht gut aus. In gesprochener Sprache hört man keinen Unterschied, wenn "das" am Anfang fehlt.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Ohne "zu" funktioniert es mit und ohne "das" gut. (Ich denke wegen "klingen" ist es ebenfalls eine metasprachliche Beziehung.)


 Ein anderes Beispiel (mein Problem ist rein grammatischer/syntaktischer Natur):
- Eating too many sausages is not advisable -
_1.Das Zu-viele-Würste-Essen ist nicht ratsam _(grammatisch ohne weiteres richtig, aber nicht idiomatisch: möchte ich jetzt nicht berücksichtigen),
_2.Zu viele Würste zu essen, ist nicht ratsam _(auch richtig, denke ich: 'zu viele W.zu essen' ist Subjekt) -mit 'das' vielleicht auch richtig ..._das ist nicht ratsam
3.Zu viele Würste essen: das ist nicht ratsam _(auch ohne Doppelpunkt und ohne 'das'  grammatisch richtig? Welches genau wäre dann das Subjekt? Es wäre die 'poetische' Version: _zu viele Würste essen ist nicht ratsam_. Praktisch ähnlich wie Nr.1, nur ohne Artikel...).
Danke.


----------



## Hutschi

_1. Das Zu-viele-Würste-Essen ist nicht ratsam _(grammatisch ohne weiteres richtig, aber nicht idiomatisch: möchte ich jetzt nicht berücksichtigen.)


_2. Zu viele Würste zu essen, ist nicht ratsam  (Das Komma ist hier optional, weil die "Zu-Gruppe" im Vorfeld steht.)_

(auch richtig, denke ich: 'zu viele W. zu essen' ist Subjekt) -mit 'das' vielleicht auch richtig ..._das ist nicht ratsam


3. Zu viele Würste essen: das ist nicht ratsam _
(auch ohne Doppelpunkt und ohne 'das'  grammatisch richtig? 

Ohne Doppelpunkt funktioniert es mit Komma und mit Gedankenstrich:

_Zu viele Würste essen, das ist nicht ratsam.
Zu viele Würste essen -- das ist nicht ratsam.
_
_Ohne Satzzeichen ist es falsch._
_Nebenbei: Semikolon würde hier nicht funktionieren._

Welches genau wäre dann das Subjekt? 

Das Subjekt ist hier "das". Es verweist auf "_Zu viele Würste essen". Es wirkt als Relativpronomen._

Es wäre die 'poetische' Version: _zu viele Würste essen ist nicht ratsam_. 

Ohne Komma ist es hier richtig. Es ist so auch in "normalem Stil" möglich. Das Wort "essen" ist hier ebenfalls als Verb gebraucht.


----------



## bearded

Besten Dank, Hutschi.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Zu viele Würste essen, das ist nicht ratsam.
> Das Subjekt ist hier "das". Es verweist auf "_Zu viele Würste essen". Es wirkt als Relativpronomen._


Was meinst Du mit "Es wirkt als Relativpronomen." *?*

M.E. ist "das" hier kein Relativpronomen.


----------



## Hutschi

> Die Relativpronomen leiten *Relativsätze* ein. Dabei wird das Genus und der Numerus vom Bezugswort angegeben, den Kasus bestimmt die syntaktische Funktion, die das Bezugswort im Relativsatz hat.


Das Relativpronomen der, die, das - der, die, das -

Es ist kein Relativpronomen, ich habe nur einen Vergleich versucht.
Wir haben einen Hauptsatz. Deshalb ist es kein Relativpronomen.
Aber es verweist auf die Infinitivkonstruktion. "Zu viele Würste essen" -> "das".
Subjekt -> Nominativ.
Es funktioniert ähnlich.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich meinerseits sehe dieses "das" eher so:


> 4 a) das
> * - dient als wiederaufnehmendes Stützwort, das wegfallen kann*
> Beispiele:
> Ruhe zu bewahren, (das) ist die erste Forderung


_Zu viele Würste zu essen  (, das) ist nicht ratsam._
(Subjekt ist und bleibt mMn. die Infinitivkonstruktion)


----------



## Hutschi

So gut konnte ich es nicht ausdrücken.


----------



## bearded

Ich kann das jetzt auch besser verstehen. Danke, JClaudeK.


----------



## Kajjo

Hausmeister said:


> In den Park um Mitternacht zu gehen, um deine Freundin zu sehen, hört das sich gruselig an, nicht wahr?


(1) Temporal vor lokal

Bitte beachte die normalen Wortstellungsregel im Mittelfeld: Temporale Adverbiale stehen im allgemeinen vor lokalen. Der Satz klingt daher spontan falsch und krass nicht-idiomatisch. Nur unter sehr besonderen Bedingungen kann eine andere Reihenfolge mal als idiomatisch empfunden werden, siehe hier: canoonet - Wortstellung: Stellungsfelder: Mittelfeld: Adverbialbestimmungen untereinander

_ In den Park um Mitternacht zu gehen
 Um Mitternacht in den Park zu gehen
_
(2) Generalisiertes "du"

Das Englische "you" im Sinne von "man" kann im standardsprachlichen Deutsch nur selten als "du" wiedergegeben werden. In manchen Regionen wird umgangssprachlich zwar "du" verwendet, aber das klingt für viele Standardsprecher je nach Kontext falsch oder unangenehm vertraulich.

_ um deine Freundin zu sehen
 um seine Freundin zu sehen_

(3) Überflüssiges "das"

Das "das" hier ist überflüssig und der Satz daher falsch.

_ hört das sich gruselig an
 hört sich gruselig an_

(4) "nicht wahr?" vs "oder?"

Beides ist möglich und korrekt Ich finde aber, dass man "nicht wahr" normalerweise eher dann verwendet, wenn man wirklich eine Bestätigung erwartet und "oder?" eine völlig leere End-Floskel ist. Dies mag aber regional verschieden sein.

Zusammenfassung des korrekten, idiomatischen Satzes:
_
*Um Mitternacht in den Park zu gehen, um seine Freundin zu sehen, hört sich gruselig an, oder?*
_


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Das "das" hier ist überflüssig und der Satz *daher*  falsch.
> 
> _ hört das sich gruselig an
> hört sich gruselig an_


Das "das" steht nur an der falschen Stelle, daher ist der Satz falsch!

An der richtigen Stelle wäre es absolut nicht falsch (es kann allerdings wegfallen - siehe #12):

_ Um Mitternacht in den Park zu gehen, um seine Freundin zu sehen, (*das*) hört sich gruselig an, oder?_


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Um Mitternacht in den Park zu gehen, _um seine Freundin zu sehen, (*das*) hört sich gruselig an, oder?_


Das zusätzliche "das" ist überflüssig und wenig idiomatisch in der Alltagssprache. Man muss schon eine deutliche Sprechpause machen, damit es natürlich klingt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Das zusätzlich "das" ist überflüssig und wenig idiomatisch in der Alltagssprache.


_Das zusätzliche "das" ist überflüssig - _wer hat etwas anderes erklärt?
Auf jeden Fall, "falsch" (#15) ist es nicht.
_wenig idiomatisch in der Alltagssprache. _- Das kann man nicht so allgemein behaupten, es kommt auf die Situation  (und - wie Du selbst sagst - die Betonung) an.

< .... >


----------



## elroy

Ich stimme JCK zu. Das "das" ist natürlich entbehrlich, es ist aber meiner Erfahrung nach umgangssprachlich - und sonst!! - durchaus idiomatisch und richtig.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> durchaus idiomatisch und richtig


Nur nach sehr deutlichen Sprechpausen... aber dann natürlich ja. Aber definitiv nicht im Titelsatz dieser Frage.


----------



## elroy

Ja, natürlich ist die Intonation jeweils anders. Das ist ja auch sonst bei Satzpaaren mit gleicher Bedeutung sehr oft der Fall. Auch diesen Satz kann man mit und ohne "das" sagen und natürlich jeweils entsprechend intonieren. Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, warum das hier "definitiv" nicht funktionieren soll.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Das "das" steht nur an der falschen Stelle, daher ist der Satz falsch!
> 
> An der richtigen Stelle wäre es absolut nicht falsch (es kann allerdings wegfallen - siehe #12):
> 
> _ Um Mitternacht in den Park zu gehen, um seine Freundin zu sehen, (*das*) hört sich gruselig an, oder?_



Weitere Varianten:
_Um Mitternacht in den Park zu gehen, um seine Freundin zu treffen, hört sich das gruselig an? (Nicht sehr idiomatisch)_
Damit das "oder" wieder drin ist (in anderer Form), kann man "nicht" einfügen:
Um Mitternacht in den Park zu gehen, _um seine Freundin zu treffen, hört sich das nicht gruselig an? (Idiomatisch)  ("Das" ist hier notwendig.)


(Edit, it is as Kajjo wrote.):_
Im gegebenen Kontext ist "um Mitternacht" eine sehr wesentliche Information und entspricht der Regel, die Kajjo in #15 angegeben hat. Es wird an die erste Stelle gesetzt, um es besonders hervorzuheben.

 ---
Unklar ist mir: "gruselig". Ob es das beste Wort ist, weiß ich nicht. Möglich ist es aber.

Alternativen sind "schaurig", "gespenstisch".

Edit: revised - I made strange errors.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Im gegebenen Kontext ist "um Mitternacht" eine sehr wesentliche Information und entspricht der Regel, die Kajjo in #15 angegeben hat.


Diese Regel


Kajjo said:


> Bitte beachte die normalen Wortstellungsregel im Mittelfeld: Temporale Adverbiale stehen im allgemeinen vor lokalen.


gilt auch im Vorfeld:
_"In den Park um Mitternacht  zu gehen, um ..." _klingt total unidiomatisch.


Hutschi said:


> Es wird an die erste Stelle gesetzt, um es besonders hervorzuheben.


Hier stehen die beiden Adverbialbestimmungen (auch - nicht nur um "um Mitternacht" hervorzuheben) an erster Stelle_,_ weil es im Infinivsatz gar keine andere Möglichkeit gibt, oder?


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Diese Regel
> 
> gilt auch im Vorfeld:
> _"In den Park um Mitternacht  zu gehen, um ..." _klingt total unidiomatisch.
> ...


In besonderem Kontext könnte es idiomatisch sein. (Kajjo hatte es erwähnt.)

Insbesondere, wenn "den" demonstrative Eigenschaften hat, ist es möglich. "In den/in diesen Park ..." - denke ich.

_"In _*den*_ Park um Mitternacht zu gehen, um dich mit deiner Freundin zu treffen, ist gruselig. Könntest du nicht wenigstens einen anderen Ort/Park wählen?"

---_
Aber es ist eine Ausnahme.


----------

